# Hello from Everett, WA



## erin.asmj (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello from a first-time poster in Everett, WA.

I am a student of the Art and Science of Mook Jong with Joseph Simonet's KI Fighting Concepts.  I have been training with Joseph since the summer of '98 and have recently been authorized to accept students here in Everett.  I look forward to many fruitful discussions with the MT family.

Erin


----------



## Kacey (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Obliquity (Dec 11, 2006)

erin.asmj said:


> Hello from a first-time poster in Everett, WA.
> 
> I am a student of the Art and Science of Mook Jong with Joseph Simonet's KI Fighting Concepts. I have been training with Joseph since the summer of '98 and have recently been authorized to accept students here in Everett. I look forward to many fruitful discussions with the MT family.
> 
> Erin


 

Hey Erin!

I am training at KI Fighting Concepts in Wenatchee.  I've been there for about five months.  Have we met?  We may have but maybe I am not remembering.

Welcome to MT.  I've been here only a few weeks, but am finding tons o' interesting stuff.

See you at Wind and Rock?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello fellow Washingtonians, talkin' at ya from Not B.C. here (Vancouver, WA).  Welcome to MT!


----------



## silatman (Dec 12, 2006)

For a moment I thought that WA was short for Western Australia, but as I soon found out, your not from the blessed country.

Happy posting anyway.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT :boing2: 

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey,
Somone else joined this site from your school a few days ago.  Here is the thread:  http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42673

By the way, welcome to the site!

AoG


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Glad to have you onboard..


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2006)

Erin, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## erin.asmj (Dec 12, 2006)

If you were at the last Wind and Rock we probably met.  I was the guy who made/gave Sifu the wooden dummy that was on display in the house.

More often than not I train at Sifu's house on the weekends.  Living in Everett makes it extremely difficult to make group classes during the week.  :wink:

Erin.




Obliquity said:


> Hey Erin!
> 
> I am training at KI Fighting Concepts in Wenatchee. I've been there for about five months. Have we met? We may have but maybe I am not remembering.
> 
> ...


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

